# Banner Theives...SPOTTED



## LoDub1.8T (Jan 18, 2008)

Yep here they is, share in everyway possible guys! 

FYI, this will probably be locked FAST!!


----------



## loburi (Feb 17, 2008)

The person in this car was observed pulling over and stealing a banner.
http://img.tapatalk.com/a69377c3-e53e-eda2.jpg


----------



## vr6vdub97 (Sep 27, 2004)

There was also a blonde girl on one of the guys shoulders pulling them down.


----------



## Ericc. (Sep 29, 2010)

why are there 5 guys with 5 different cameras taking a group mirror pic in their hotel room..... and i thought seeing a geo tacker with a motorcycle front end on the way home was weird


----------



## 71camaro (Apr 20, 2009)

Ericc. said:


> geo tacker with a motorcycle front end on the way home was weird


:laugh:


----------



## Frankie_GTi (Feb 2, 2009)

Who the heck wants to steal a banner? Some people just need to grow up


----------



## powdub (Oct 27, 2009)

******s


----------



## BeetleGpx (Oct 20, 2004)

I'll say it again....GROW THE FVCK UP


My apologies to the city of Helen for the idiots. We're all not like them.

Start charging a 20 dollar reg fee.


----------



## mushroom_toy (Nov 26, 2010)

So where are the pics of them stealing the banners?

AND if I remember correctly quite a few people admitted to taking them at the giveaway on Sunday...why was nothing done then?


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

With all of this talk throughout the forums about "policing up our own," if all of these guys were spotted taking banners, why didn't anyone stop them or at least get the police?

I saw these guys snagging one. I went to give him a piece of my mind, but got tazed instead.


----------



## ZachInDaHaus (Jun 28, 2007)

opcorn:


----------



## LoDub1.8T (Jan 18, 2008)

LMAO^^

One of the guys in the pic is the owner of one of the accounts used to host the photos of them with the stolen banners.


----------



## BennettVW (Nov 4, 2005)

They posted the pics on instagram and even said they cut them down. I messaged their information to sowo staff. I hate thieves.


----------



## LoDub1.8T (Jan 18, 2008)

BennettVW said:


> They posted the pics on instagram and even said they cut them down. I messaged their information to sowo staff. I hate thieves.


Good work sir!!

:thumbup::thumbup::beer::beer:


----------



## ZachInDaHaus (Jun 28, 2007)

^x2! With as much fuss that was raised last year about stolen banners, and with the additional security and overall awareness of show-goers, I can't believe they weren't stopped.. but some people are very sneaky..


----------



## Heyitsme2003 (Apr 23, 2012)

i think we should burn down their houses :laugh: jk. i gave my banner back :thumbup:


----------



## LoDub1.8T (Jan 18, 2008)

Heyitsme2003 said:


> i think we should burn down their houses :laugh: jk. i gave my banner back :thumbup:


Are you stating that you are one of the individuals that removed a banner from its location this year?


----------



## vr6vdub97 (Sep 27, 2004)

LoDub1.8T said:


> Are you stating that you are one of the individuals that removed a banner from its location this year?


She un knowingly bought one of eBay not knowing they were stolen and after people threatened to burn her house down returned them.


----------



## LoDub1.8T (Jan 18, 2008)

That was very respectful an highly appreciated, even from the people it dosent directly affect. This show is for everyone except the ones that deem it necessary to ruin it for us!


----------



## WannabemkIV (Feb 24, 2011)

Good thread Rob. But after a few years of stolen banners, isn't it about time to stop putting them up. Don't get me wrong, I think it's great pulling into Helen and seeing the banners and I think it's a great show but at what point do they stop getting put up?

Edit: Banners, not threads. I re-read my post and realized that it could easily be misinterpreted.


----------



## Heyitsme2003 (Apr 23, 2012)

you didn't see my thread? I'm kinda a big deal... lol not really. I was GIVEN a banner two years ago and two/three weeks ago everyone on here started their periods and got into a bitch fit about the banner I had.. BUT I contacted Chris Cooley the guy who runs Sowo and he now has the banner. :thumbup:


----------



## 2.ooohhh (Jan 30, 2002)

eR32ic said:


> I saw two of those kids walking down the street by the huddle house where I was outside waiting to eat, the police stopped them and they gave the banners up. Come to find out they were staying at the days inn where we were and got to talking to them about it. Apparently someone sold them the banners for 30 bucks a piece. As much of this I don't believe they seemed pretty pissed off about the situation and being out of 60 bucks sucks for them. But they should have known better than to take those things from a random person. Instead of seeing if they sold them at a vendor


Sure that you're not in that pic up there, and just trying to cover for your buddies? B/C Essex, MD is about 10 miles from where they are from. In fact I would guess that you are the same Eric that Dominic, Tyler, and Josh are friends with. :facepalm:

Sure looks like them in this r32 with maryland plates.


----------



## Boricua*jetta16v (Mar 29, 2004)

2.ooohhh said:


> sure that you're not in that pic up there, and just trying to cover for your buddies? B/c essex, md is about 10 miles from where they are from. In fact i would guess that you are the same eric that dominic, tyler, and josh are friends with. :facepalm:
> 
> Sure looks like them in this r32 with maryland plates.


busted!!!


----------



## 2.ooohhh (Jan 30, 2002)

BennettVW said:


> They posted the pics on instagram and even said they cut them down. I messaged their information to sowo staff. I hate thieves.





eR32ic said:


> The fact that you have a photo of my car and I have nothing to do with any stolen banners nor does josh and Tyler left on Saturday in the middle of the day, to be in Washington dc for work makes this situation even funnier. Yes that post was to cover my friends that stupidly took them which honestly I shouldn't have because that made me look like an a**hole. but getting stopped by the cops is true and the banners were removed from their persons and did receive a fine. The police also informed them that they could have been arrested for this. I apologize for my friends who do not have a vortex and could have possibly ruined a big part of sowo that everyone enjoys. But I will not be claimed a thief. They will not be in attendance with us at any V.A.G shows again.



So explain why exactly we should believe the liar about not being a thief?











YOUR account (ejns= Eric Jones) and Dominic's were both used to host the pics of the stolen banners. :wave:

and dominic's twitter comments are sure to win support!


----------



## eR32ic (Mar 14, 2012)

The fact that I actually came out and discussed this instead of staying quiet and scared should make you realize that we don't have them. If I did I wouldn't be discussing this at all and have stayed low key.


----------



## 71camaro (Apr 20, 2009)

eR32ic said:


> The fact that you have a photo of my car and I have nothing to do with any stolen banners nor does josh and Tyler left on Saturday in the middle of the day, to be in Washington dc for work makes this situation even funnier. Yes that post was to cover my friends that stupidly took them which honestly I shouldn't have because that made me look like an a**hole. but getting stopped by the cops is true and the banners were removed from their persons and did receive a fine. The police also informed them that they could have been arrested for this. I apologize for my friends who do not have a vortex and could have possibly ruined a big part of sowo that everyone enjoys. But I will not be claimed a thief. They will not be in attendance with us at any V.A.G shows again.


So, you lied and were caught in the lie immediately. Now you post faux-indignation at being called a thief. Just stop. Not only are you a bad liar, but your ability to form complete thoughts is almost nonexistent. 

I suggest one of two things: either stop being a fool and potentially ****ing up our shows, or, and perhaps this option is best, just stay home in the future. I prefer the second option because then you won't even have the chance to make the rest of us look bad.


----------



## 71camaro (Apr 20, 2009)

eR32ic said:


> The fact that I actually came out and discussed this instead of staying quiet and scared should make you realize that we don't have them. If I did I wouldn't be discussing this at all and have stayed low key.


When names and locations are already known, and you see this, you post in an effort to look as though you aren't responsible. 

I may be a tool, Hell, I'm probably a tool, but I'd rather be a tool than a piece of garbage thief.


----------



## 71camaro (Apr 20, 2009)

eR32ic said:


> You can believe what you want, I can out into the light and admitted everything to you.


Deleting posts now too, huh?


----------



## dubappsunshine (Nov 2, 2011)

So, 12 foot ladder instead of 6 next year?


----------



## Ericc. (Sep 29, 2010)

71camaro said:


> *I'm probably a tool*


 


:laugh::wave: 

still wondering why it had a motorcycle front end


----------



## Jake2k (Nov 25, 2010)

Maybe next year make lots of banners and sell them at a booth, it might help to keep this sort of thing to a minimum. But then again there will always be at least one idiot who will try and take em off the poles anyway.

Or maybe steel cord through the center of the ones on the poles?


----------



## GreenWagen (Mar 4, 2008)

Not saying anyone is in the right for stealing banners, I personally think it's stupid/disrespectful, but come on its a ****ing banner that was going to get taken down anyways. If the H20 guys are going to go broke over a $10 banners getting stolen, then don't put them up next year. This is one of those things where you just have to chalk it up to **** that happens at a big event.


----------



## Righteous Bucks (May 9, 2011)

LOL look what i started with the instagram post in the ticket thread.

As for "the banners will get taken down anyways"

It appears the banners have no year printed on them, which means they prob reuse them each year, if they are stolen they have to have more made. Which is ridiculous.

This town is not ocean city or east brunswick, they actually like the event and having us, but that will change if this b.s. keeps happening.

I agree, they should sell them at the Forge booth or something. But this is a cost for someone and that's b.s. The economy is hard enough, and for thieves to think it's ok to steal, get some morals or don't come to the show.

If you're willing to steal banners, what else are you willing to rip off?

Center caps? Stuff out of open cars? who knows.


----------



## LoDub1.8T (Jan 18, 2008)

I sure am glad i made this thread :laugh:


----------



## loburi (Feb 17, 2008)

the same people stealing banner are likely eyeballing other opportunities to steal wheels, center caps, antenna masts, valve stem caps and other items they don't want to pay for. Should we chalk that up to "the cost of going to a show" also?


----------



## 1lojet1281 (Jun 15, 2003)

anyone who has ever priced promotional banners knows that they are waaaay more then $10! the reason we dont sell our banners is because very few people would be willing to pay over $100 for a banner. and to answer the previous question, we do "try" to reuse our banners each year, if they dont all get stolen (like last year.) and FYI we did auction off two banners to benefit Relay for Life.


----------



## Doctor Meat Does Housecalls (Aug 27, 2010)

rape.


----------



## <MK3 (Feb 24, 2012)

lol at how big of a deal the banners are, yeah it sucks but i mean come on. you guys are nuts.


i also reported everyone i saw drinking underage. Its just irresponsible to knowingly break the law. all these kids under 21 should confess now and we can call the police on them!!!!1!


----------



## thepaintcanman (Feb 26, 2009)

Our Lodge was broken into and items stolen. Probably our last year for SoWo as someone tried to steal my wifes wheels last year but was spooked and her wheel fell off on the way home.


----------



## 2.ooohhh (Jan 30, 2002)

eR32ic said:


> The fact that I actually came out and discussed this instead of staying quiet and scared should make you realize that we don't have them. If I did I wouldn't be discussing this at all and have stayed low key.


You "came out" with a fabricated story about you not being involved, and how you saw 2 random strangers outside huddle house who were actually your friends with the stolen banners. Are you honestly telling me now that you considered that the right thing to do. :what:


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

Doctor Meat Does Housecalls said:


> rape.


:thumbup:


----------



## antdoesart (May 27, 2004)

[QUOTE=


----------



## BennettVW (Nov 4, 2005)

[QUOTE=


----------



## nolesfan (Mar 9, 2011)

BennettVW said:


> especially since there is no registration fee so its not like there is an abundance of cash rolling in.
> 
> If you enjoy this show being free, dont fvcking steal stuff!


This.


----------



## irishpride (Feb 2, 2006)

BennettVW said:


> Whats more funny(sad) is that people are trying to justify thieves stealing stuff from a free show that is being put on _for them_. Not putting them up should not be the solution. These idiots realizing that just because its there does not mean its okay to take it is the solution. Obviously you all enjoy this show, otherwise you wouldnt come to it. Have some respect for the people who put this on, especially since there is no registration fee so its not like there is an abundance of cash rolling in.
> 
> BTW underage kids drinking got ticketed, not to mention it does not effect the amount of money that has to be spent again next year. If you enjoy this show being free, dont fvcking steal stuff!


next year i am taking a ghillie suit and a BB gun


----------



## JarginT5 (Mar 28, 2012)

There were actually multiple stores in town selling co2 bb guns. 
Rifles and pistols. Even at the dollar store.


----------



## loburi (Feb 17, 2008)

irishpride said:


> next year i am taking a ghillie suit and a BB gun


I was actually thinking painball gun, better rate of fire, bigger welts and maybe we tag their car too. I'm in nashville, lmk


----------



## lauren. (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

^^^ That guy is screwed :laugh:


----------



## LoDub1.8T (Jan 18, 2008)

Hope he brings the same car to sowo next year.....maybe somthing of his will come up missing!


----------



## loburi (Feb 17, 2008)

LoDub1.8T said:


> Hope he brings the same car to sowo next year.....maybe somthing of his will come up missing!


 I sense a big bumper swap coming up for sale. someone really should keep tabs on these people and strip the fawk out of their cars... cost of doing business right?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Righteous Bucks said:


> If you're willing to steal banners, what else are you willing to rip off?
> 
> Center caps? Stuff out of open cars? who knows.


This is the reason why I kept my windows up. Even though my interior is OEM+ and would probably help me win an award, I didn't want any potential [email protected]$$ ripping stuff off/out of my car as I walked around the show grounds.

I actually left my engine hood open and was hoping that no one would steal my radiator cap and oil caps.

:thumbdown:


----------



## TONYESC76 (Jul 4, 2007)

saw a stock black mk5 with roof rack bars, no front plate or tags so i dont know what state it was from, in front of huddle house taking down a banner in the middle of the day Sunday, I should have got a pic but i thought surely no one is that stupid to steal in the middle of the day. Guess I was wrong, It was 3 [email protected] and a slut. :facepalm:

That is some low down dirty **** to steal from a great show, That does not even charge an entry fee, you people suck at life, please do the world a favor and kill yourself.


----------



## BarryV (Apr 23, 2001)

SoCalDubber said:


> ^^^ That guy is screwed :laugh:



**** man.


Edit - nevermind... It'll be hard to confuse my GTI for this guy













What a fgt. Seeing the names of his followers doesnt surprise me either. Same kind of retarded kids, trying to make themselves popular by posting ****, or doing **** that just isn't that remarkable to the more mature crowd.


----------



## BarryV (Apr 23, 2001)

To add - there are now threads in mkII forum, and TCL


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5696630-Policing-ourselves


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre....ruin-it-for-everyone&p=77491383#post77491383


----------



## ZachInDaHaus (Jun 28, 2007)

vr6vdub97 said:


> She un knowingly bought one of eBay not knowing they were stolen and after people threatened to burn her house down returned them.





Heyitsme2003 said:


> I was GIVEN a banner two years ago



So two years ago, someone on Ebay gave her one. Got it!


----------



## DominicACastro (May 22, 2012)

the fact that i don't even own a vw or any euro car and had to make this just cause the fact that you guys will not shut up about something so minor is pathetic. You're letting a bunch of people know about us for what? Unfortunately guys this is a lost cause. You guys are pursuing the fact that i didn't even care enough about people seeing the banners. And i would bet everything that i have that if they were presented to you like they were presented to us you would take them. Some of you are creeping my twitter constantly writing **** on instagram for what? Nothing is gonna happen and noone except for this little group of people really cares. Its a banner, QUIT CRYING. Early Monday morning there was none left except for two, and i mean NONE. Cause everyone stole them.. These were already halfway ripped off of the post from some guy who wanted to steal them previously, and we thought since the 10$ piece of junk banners are already ripped why not just take them. And idk if you guys stayed until monday but we did and all thats in helen are police officers at night. So we asked the officer and he said since they were already falling off. He said Just go and take them. So we did. I did say i cut them but i NEVER said i stole them cause clearly i had permission. Now you have people trying to so hard to get something to happen against us. And i clearly will just laugh at all of you. You know nothing and you have nothing better to do then to just cry about these banners that were already torn apart. So continue to creep on all my social networks please do it. Cause it just looks pathetic. Grow up, todays a new day. You didn't create SOWO. And I'm sure even the people that did wouldn't even care as much as you guys. And finally whoever said that if we steal banners were liable to steal from peoples cars??? Are you kidding me? That is the most irrational thing i ever heard. Kinda like saying if you smoke weed you must smoke heroin. Or if you drink you must be an alcoholic. Stop trying to win a battle when noones fighting against you. You're the only ones who cares, so stop crying.


----------



## LoDub1.8T (Jan 18, 2008)

beigh coupe on white rs's.....mental note


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

The folks that created Sowo were the ones calling people out HARD last year and the year prior


----------



## LoDub1.8T (Jan 18, 2008)

DominicACastro said:


> the fact that i don't even own a vw or any euro car and had to make this just cause the fact that you guys will not shut up about something so minor is pathetic. You're letting a bunch of people know about us for what? Unfortunately guys this is a lost cause. You guys are pursuing the fact that i didn't even care enough about people seeing the banners. And i would bet everything that i have that if they were presented to you like they were presented to us you would take them. Some of you are creeping my twitter constantly writing **** on instagram for what? Nothing is gonna happen and noone except for this little group of people really cares. Its a banner, QUIT CRYING. Early Monday morning there was none left except for two, and i mean NONE. Cause everyone stole them.. These were already halfway ripped off of the post from some guy who wanted to steal them previously, and we thought since the 10$ piece of junk banners are already ripped why not just take them. And idk if you guys stayed until monday but we did and all thats in helen are police officers at night. So we asked the officer and he said since they were already falling off. He said Just go and take them. So we did. I did say i cut them but i NEVER said i stole them cause clearly i had permission. Now you have people trying to so hard to get something to happen against us. And i clearly will just laugh at all of you. You know nothing and you have nothing better to do then to just cry about these banners that were already torn apart. So continue to creep on all my social networks please do it. Cause it just looks pathetic. Grow up, todays a new day. You didn't create SOWO. And I'm sure even the people that did wouldn't even care as much as you guys. And finally whoever said that if we steal banners were liable to steal from peoples cars??? Are you kidding me? That is the most irrational thing i ever heard. Kinda like saying if you smoke weed you must smoke heroin. Or if you drink you must be an alcoholic. Stop trying to win a battle when noones fighting against you. You're the only ones who cares, so stop crying.


You couldnt be more wrong sir.....just because they are silent DOSENT mean they dont care. I can assure you action will be taken. Thank you for making yourself public an making it that much easier of a process for the great crew that puts this show on for us. Now keep your non vag, fg a$$ out of our ****in shows! Your not worth having there nor should you be an you displayed perfectly why!


----------



## LoDub1.8T (Jan 18, 2008)

eudorrra said:


> The folks that created Sowo were the ones calling people out HARD last year and the year prior


We've taken it upon ourselves as enthusiast to do that for them this year.


----------



## russwiththebus (Dec 19, 2004)

DominicACastro said:


> the fact that i don't even own a vw or any euro car and had to make this just cause the fact that you guys will not shut up about something so minor is pathetic. You're letting a bunch of people know about us for what? Unfortunately guys this is a lost cause. You guys are pursuing the fact that i didn't even care enough about people seeing the banners. And i would bet everything that i have that if they were presented to you like they were presented to us you would take them. Some of you are creeping my twitter constantly writing **** on instagram for what? Nothing is gonna happen and noone except for this little group of people really cares. Its a banner, QUIT CRYING. Early Monday morning there was none left except for two, and i mean NONE. Cause everyone stole them.. These were already halfway ripped off of the post from some guy who wanted to steal them previously, and we thought since the 10$ piece of junk banners are already ripped why not just take them. And idk if you guys stayed until monday but we did and all thats in helen are police officers at night. So we asked the officer and he said since they were already falling off. He said Just go and take them. So we did. I did say i cut them but i NEVER said i stole them cause clearly i had permission. Now you have people trying to so hard to get something to happen against us. And i clearly will just laugh at all of you. You know nothing and you have nothing better to do then to just cry about these banners that were already torn apart. So continue to creep on all my social networks please do it. Cause it just looks pathetic. Grow up, todays a new day. You didn't create SOWO. And I'm sure even the people that did wouldn't even care as much as you guys. And finally whoever said that if we steal banners were liable to steal from peoples cars??? Are you kidding me? That is the most irrational thing i ever heard. Kinda like saying if you smoke weed you must smoke heroin. Or if you drink you must be an alcoholic. Stop trying to win a battle when noones fighting against you. You're the only ones who cares, so stop crying.


Why not return the 'junk' banner you took then since you regard the show and its attendees so poorly in the first place.


----------



## 71camaro (Apr 20, 2009)

DominicACastro said:


> the fact that i don't even own a vw or any euro car and had to make this just cause the fact that you guys will not shut up about something so minor is pathetic. You're letting a bunch of people know about us for what? Unfortunately guys this is a lost cause. You guys are pursuing the fact that i didn't even care enough about people seeing the banners. And i would bet everything that i have that if they were presented to you like they were presented to us you would take them. Some of you are creeping my twitter constantly writing **** on instagram for what? Nothing is gonna happen and noone except for this little group of people really cares. Its a banner, QUIT CRYING. Early Monday morning there was none left except for two, and i mean NONE. Cause everyone stole them.. These were already halfway ripped off of the post from some guy who wanted to steal them previously, and we thought since the 10$ piece of junk banners are already ripped why not just take them. And idk if you guys stayed until monday but we did and all thats in helen are police officers at night. So we asked the officer and he said since they were already falling off. He said Just go and take them. So we did. I did say i cut them but i NEVER said i stole them cause clearly i had permission. Now you have people trying to so hard to get something to happen against us. And i clearly will just laugh at all of you. You know nothing and you have nothing better to do then to just cry about these banners that were already torn apart. So continue to creep on all my social networks please do it. Cause it just looks pathetic. Grow up, todays a new day. You didn't create SOWO. And I'm sure even the people that did wouldn't even care as much as you guys. And finally whoever said that if we steal banners were liable to steal from peoples cars??? Are you kidding me? That is the most irrational thing i ever heard. Kinda like saying if you smoke weed you must smoke heroin. Or if you drink you must be an alcoholic. Stop trying to win a battle when noones fighting against you. You're the only ones who cares, so stop crying.


TL;DR


----------



## TONYESC76 (Jul 4, 2007)

DominicACastro said:


> the fact that i don't even own a vw or any euro car and had to make this just cause the fact that you guys will not shut up about something so minor is pathetic. You're letting a bunch of people know about us for what? Unfortunately guys this is a lost cause. You guys are pursuing the fact that i didn't even care enough about people seeing the banners. And i would bet everything that i have that if they were presented to you like they were presented to us you would take them. Some of you are creeping my twitter constantly writing **** on instagram for what? Nothing is gonna happen and noone except for this little group of people really cares. Its a banner, QUIT CRYING. Early Monday morning there was none left except for two, and i mean NONE. Cause everyone stole them.. These were already halfway ripped off of the post from some guy who wanted to steal them previously, and we thought since the 10$ piece of junk banners are already ripped why not just take them. And idk if you guys stayed until monday but we did and all thats in helen are police officers at night. So we asked the officer and he said since they were already falling off. He said Just go and take them. So we did. I did say i cut them but i NEVER said i stole them cause clearly i had permission. Now you have people trying to so hard to get something to happen against us. And i clearly will just laugh at all of you. You know nothing and you have nothing better to do then to just cry about these banners that were already torn apart. So continue to creep on all my social networks please do it. Cause it just looks pathetic. Grow up, todays a new day. You didn't create SOWO. And I'm sure even the people that did wouldn't even care as much as you guys. And finally whoever said that if we steal banners were liable to steal from peoples cars??? Are you kidding me? That is the most irrational thing i ever heard. Kinda like saying if you smoke weed you must smoke heroin. Or if you drink you must be an alcoholic. Stop trying to win a battle when noones fighting against you. You're the only ones who cares, so stop crying.


Your a dumba$$


----------



## DominicACastro (May 22, 2012)

Someones Realllll Mad^ LOL It's nothing. How do you expect do get me in any sort of problem, when you have no proof of me stealing it? LMFAO. You think people are just gonna turn down someone into a show cause of what YOU believe? SORRRY. You're mad, they will see that. You know nothing. I told you the story if you don't wanna believe me. I don't care. Assume all you want. You just look like a fool. Until you find your "proof" that i stole something. Then i suggest you stop sounding like a fool. Clearly you don't know how anything works. Go back to helen and ask the police about the event. They hate it. And they wanted them banners down. He was gonna tear the already halfway torn down things away anyway and throw them away. So we just didn't wanna see them thrown away. Now you're super upset and gonna put a picture of us on here and make it seem like we are so guilty. GOODLUCK.


----------



## bwalzywolfsburg (Feb 10, 2008)

DominicACastro said:


> These were already halfway ripped off of the post from some guy who wanted to steal them previously, and we thought since the 10$ piece of junk banners are already ripped why not just take them.



They don't look ripped to me.










And proof.

Lawyered


----------



## vr6vdub97 (Sep 27, 2004)

DominicACastro said:


> *Rambling idiots text*


Holy d-bag

So your reasoning for stealing property is every did it so I did too...Hopefully lots of people in your town don't start commiting suicide so you see them doing it and take the same approach :snowcool:


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

Possession was all the proof that was needed when the Sowo organizers and VW community went after others that stole banners in the past. justsaayiinn opcorn:


----------



## 71camaro (Apr 20, 2009)

DominicACastro said:


> Someones Realllll Mad^ LOL It's nothing. How do you expect do get me in any sort of problem, when you have no proof of me stealing it? LMFAO. You think people are just gonna turn down someone into a show cause of what YOU believe? SORRRY. You're mad, they will see that. You know nothing. I told you the story if you don't wanna believe me. I don't care. Assume all you want. You just look like a fool. Until you find your "proof" that i stole something. Then i suggest you stop sounding like a fool. Clearly you don't know how anything works. Go back to helen and ask the police about the event. They hate it. And they wanted them banners down. He was gonna tear the already halfway torn down things away anyway and throw them away. So we just didn't wanna see them thrown away. Now you're super upset and gonna put a picture of us on here and make it seem like we are so guilty. GOODLUCK.


Wow. As someone who spent nearly all weekend with show staff/organizers, you couldn't be more wrong about literally everything in this post. Oh, the police don't hate the event, they just hate you.


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I _did_ think that MKII was cool. Fgt.


----------



## DominicACastro (May 22, 2012)

LOLLLLLLLL. there is no picture of me holding any flag so the possession is clearly NOT THERE. Goodluck. And i never mentioned anything at all about me taking them down cause everyone else did. I said id rather not see them get thrown away from the police that said they were gonna do it. But the fact that all this dumb crying bull crap over literally two little pieces of material that was gonna get thrown away. Makes me want to just put them in the dumpster myself. If i knew where any kind of SOWO staff was? Like they're just walking around the town in plain clothes and I'm suppose to know? Maybe i would of returned it. But it was monday and NOONE was there. So noone was there to take them.


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

I hope he enjoys showing off his car at non-VW events, because he's pretty much boned.


----------



## 71camaro (Apr 20, 2009)

DominicACastro said:


> LOLLLLLLLL. there is no picture of me holding any flag so the possession is clearly NOT THERE. Goodluck. And i never mentioned anything at all about me taking them down cause everyone else did. I said id rather not see them get thrown away from the police that said they were gonna do it. But the fact that all this dumb crying bull crap over literally two little pieces of material that was gonna get thrown away. Makes me want to just put them in the dumpster myself. If i knew where any kind of SOWO staff was? Like they're just walking around the town in plain clothes and I'm suppose to know? Maybe i would of returned it. But it was monday and NOONE was there. So noone was there to take them.


Staffers were wearing SoWo branded clothing emblazoned with the word: staff.


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

it's in your garage


----------



## DominicACastro (May 22, 2012)

Talk all you want, you guys are pointless. I feel sorry for you guys that care so much.


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

DominicACastro said:


> Talk all you want, you guys are pointless. I feel sorry for you guys that care so much.


I feel sorry that you care so little. If the people putting on the *free* show care, and the town cares, then pretty soon there'll be no show. There's threads about things getting stolen as well as vandalism and other behaviors that'll ruin the show, so don't feel like you're the only pretty princess getting gawked at


----------



## JarginT5 (Mar 28, 2012)

DominicACastro said:


> Talk all you want, you guys are pointless. I feel sorry for you guys that care so much.



You'r moms pointless!!!!
OOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


but seriously.


----------



## 1lojet1281 (Jun 15, 2003)

DominicACastro said:


> Grow up, todays a new day. You didn't create SOWO. And I'm sure even the people that did wouldn't even care as much as you guys.
> 
> 
> > actually, I AM one of the creators of SoWo... so thanks for jumping to wild conclusions (again...) it feels awesome when someone comes to our show, that we all spend an incredible amount of time and personal money to coordinate and tells us that we should "get over it" cuz they stole our "crappy" banners. if they were so crappy why didnt you just leave them the hell alone. our whole crew spends our personal money to drive to town and stay in a condo to plan the show throughout the year, and for a weeklong stay to put on the show. all of our banners were stolen last year and we couldnt afford new one for this year, Forge was nice enough to have this years set made but after all this there is no telling who will be willing to pay for it now.


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

DominicACastro said:


> Talk all you want, you guys are pointless. I feel sorry for you guys that care so much.


All you're doing is making sure that more and more people know you and ensuring that they'll never want anything to do with you... Good luck enjoying SoWo next year :banghead:


----------



## 71camaro (Apr 20, 2009)

DominicACastro said:


> Talk all you want, you guys are pointless. I feel sorry for you guys that care so much.


I forwarded an offer to your friend to rectify this. If you choose not to accept, I have your address and further info. Glad I know people who know you (and don't really like you). Your choice.


----------



## JarginT5 (Mar 28, 2012)

1lojet1281 said:


> Grow up, todays a new day. You didn't create SOWO. And I'm sure even the people that did wouldn't even care as much as you guys.
> 
> actually, I AM one of the creators of SoWo... so thanks for jumping to wild conclusions (again...) it feels awesome when someone comes to our show, that we all spend an incredible amount of time and personal money to coordinate and tells us that we should "get over it" cuz they stole our "crappy" banners. if they were so crappy why didnt you just leave them the hell alone. our whole crew spends our personal money to drive to town and stay in a condo to plan the show throughout the year, and for a weeklong stay to put on the show. all of our banners were stolen last year and we couldnt afford new one for this year, Forge was nice enough to have this years set made but after all this there is no telling who will be willing to pay for it now.



Thanks for the awesome show. 
First time at Sowo, and I dont drive a VW but I do enjoy them so was pretty nice sight.

I thought the banners looked pretty nice as I was driving into town on friday with the vw crew I usually hang out with down here in Orlando. Wife also enjoyed the vacation and the town was awesome. 
It is sad to see people dont give a **** even from within the same community.


----------



## DominicACastro (May 22, 2012)

I don't care what any of you think. I know what i did. I know how it went down. Im sorry you don't wanna believe anything. Thats not my problem. You think a banner is gonna stop a 4000 car show from occurring you're wrong. They all were taken last year. The show STILL goes on. But you guys don't. You people think you're like gonna get some kinda rep by doing this. but you won't. I might get one, But i really don't care honestly. So good luck with finding a picture of me holding the banner in my possession, and good luck trying to get me banned from a town. Or a show that doesn't even charge... That pretty much somes up everything that you guys are trying to do. Honestly i respect you guys for being upset about it. But not too this level. You're digging yourself a deep hole trying to get me in some kinda trouble. When i already know its not gonna be able to happen. This thread will die soon,and maybe some of you will go back to your life, which is like 700 miles away from me.


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

:hacks IP address:
osts personal info on interwebs:
:stands back while karma takes over:

people love RS center caps..


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

DominicACastro said:


> I don't care what any of you think. I know what i did. I know how it went down. Im sorry you don't wanna believe anything. Thats not my problem. You think a banner is gonna stop a 4000 car show from occurring you're wrong. They all were taken last year. The show STILL goes on. But you guys don't. You people think you're like gonna get some kinda rep by doing this. but you won't. I might get one, But i really don't care honestly. So good luck with finding a picture of me holding the banner in my possession, and good luck trying to get me banned from a town. Or a show that doesn't even charge... That pretty much somes up everything that you guys are trying to do. Honestly i respect you guys for being upset about it. But not too this level. You're digging yourself a deep hole trying to get me in some kinda trouble. When i already know its not gonna be able to happen. This thread will die soon,and maybe some of you will go back to your life, which is like 700 miles away from me.


Lots of wheels get stolen at H2O and it goes on... Are you going to be there?


----------



## DominicACastro (May 22, 2012)

Come to my house, look all you want.


----------



## 71camaro (Apr 20, 2009)

DominicACastro said:


> I don't care what any of you think. I know what i did. I know how it went down. Im sorry you don't wanna believe anything. Thats not my problem. You think a banner is gonna stop a 4000 car show from occurring you're wrong. They all were taken last year. The show STILL goes on. But you guys don't. You people think you're like gonna get some kinda rep by doing this. but you won't. I might get one, But i really don't care honestly. So good luck with finding a picture of me holding the banner in my possession, and good luck trying to get me banned from a town. Or a show that doesn't even charge... That pretty much somes up everything that you guys are trying to do. Honestly i respect you guys for being upset about it. But not too this level. You're digging yourself a deep hole trying to get me in some kinda trouble. When i already know its not gonna be able to happen. This thread will die soon,and maybe some of you will go back to your life, which is like 700 miles away from me.


My life is like 30 miles from yours and I don't mind taking a ride. What hole are we digging btw?


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

Here's the real question...

Was it worth it?


----------



## DominicACastro (May 22, 2012)

i don't even have a car that will fit any of that junk? You guys have the thoughts of thieving in your head to the extreme of taking wheels and stuff. I have plenty of money, I'm not worrying about stealing anything. Like i said i was told to take them. I did those guys at sowo a favor. None of those staff were out monday. And yeah I will be at h20 its 2 and half hours from me. If there is a problem that any of you guys would like to address. Please come find me.


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

DominicACastro said:


> If there is a problem that any of you guys would like to address. Please come find me.


Well if they come to find you to ask if they can take your stuff and can't find you (especially if its a Monday), they'll just assume that means its a-o-k :thumbup:


----------



## DominicACastro (May 22, 2012)

you're digging the hole of you trying to get me in some kind of consequence for doing what i did. Clearly it will go nowhere and since you have no evidence of me having them right now. It will never go anywhere. You guys can hate me all you want, none of you are nothing to me. I will go on with my day like i did yesterday and i will tomorrow. Like i never knew you existed.


----------



## vr6vdub97 (Sep 27, 2004)

DominicACastro said:


> i don't even have a car that will fit any of that junk? You guys have the thoughts of thieving in your head to the extreme of taking wheels and stuff. I have plenty of money, I'm not worrying about stealing anything. Like i said i was told to take them. I did those guys at sowo a favor. None of those staff were out monday. And yeah I will be at h20 its 2 and half hours from me. If there is a problem that any of you guys would like to address. Please come find me.


Damn you Castro there are no shows in Cuba


----------



## JarginT5 (Mar 28, 2012)

DominicACastro said:


> you're digging the hole of you trying to get me in some kind of consequence for doing what i did. Clearly it will go nowhere and since you have no evidence of me having them right now. It will never go anywhere. You guys can hate me all you want, *none of you are nothing to me.* I will go on with my day like i did yesterday and i will tomorrow. Like i never knew you existed.



Yay so were something to you  :heart:



So your basically saying that by the cop saying he was going to throw them away that the event organizers and town had destined these to go into the trash after the event was over, no one was going to pick them up and drop them in a box or back of their car to await next years festivities? 

You didnt think that was odd at all not even 1% due to the fact these would obviously be getting re-used next year since this event goes on every year in the same town? :screwy:


----------



## ZachInDaHaus (Jun 28, 2007)

DominicACastro said:


> *LOLLLLLLLL. there is no picture of me holding any flag so the possession is clearly NOT THERE. Goodluck. *And i never mentioned anything at all about me taking them down cause everyone else did. I said id rather not see them get thrown away from the police that said they were gonna do it. But the fact that all this dumb crying bull crap over literally two little pieces of material that was gonna get thrown away. *Makes me want to just put them in the dumpster myself. If i knew where any kind of SOWO staff was? Like they're just walking around the town in plain clothes and I'm suppose to know? Maybe i would of returned it. *But it was monday and NOONE was there. So noone was there to take them.


I must be the luckiest sumbitch in the world, or you're the stupidest. And since I haven't won the lottery recently, logic dictates...?

If you still can't figure it out, PM me and I'll give you the answer.. I don't want to ruin it for anyone else


----------



## ZachInDaHaus (Jun 28, 2007)

JarginT5 said:


> Yay so were something to you  :heart:


+1 :thumbup:


----------



## DominicACastro (May 22, 2012)

They were ripped at the spot where they were held up? You guys are like talking to a wall. I told you they were ruined. But I'm guessing since its all factual you can just pick and choose what you want to believe. its okay though, Im not worried about it. The show goes on.


----------



## 1lojet1281 (Jun 15, 2003)

DominicACastro said:


> i don't even have a car that will fit any of that junk? You guys have the thoughts of thieving in your head to the extreme of taking wheels and stuff. I have plenty of money, I'm not worrying about stealing anything. Like i said i was told to take them. I did those guys at sowo a favor. None of those staff were out monday. And yeah I will be at h20 its 2 and half hours from me. If there is a problem that any of you guys would like to address. Please come find me.


Wrong again... almost the entire H2o crew was in town until Monday afternoon, and what the hell does it matter if we were still in town or not? is stealing ok as long as the owners are not in the same town??? we are not responsible for putting up or taking down the banners, the City of Helen does that for us. and BTW, you mentioned in an earlier post that the PD hates us? quite the contrary, they hate people like YOU! the city loves the show, its the biggest event there and we just had a meeting on how to make it BIGGER! also, apparently you didnt know, but the land we used for the show is owned by the Mayor.... dont think we would be using Her personal property if the city hated us. 

thanks for the favor, how about do us all a favor and stay home next year :facepalm:


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

DominicACastro said:


> Come to my house, look all you want.


Address?


----------



## DominicACastro (May 22, 2012)

loll yeah cause I'm a big liar, and made this whole story up. You guys are worthless. Goodluck trying to do anything. Im done wasting my time. You guys are ridiculous. Seeeeya.


----------



## ZachInDaHaus (Jun 28, 2007)

Also, would you please provide the name or badge number of the officer who, although I'm sure was briefed on the situation of banner thievery, told you to just go ahead and take it? You keep talking about proof, yet have failed at providing any proof of this altruistic cop who gives away city property.


----------



## 71camaro (Apr 20, 2009)

1lojet1281 said:


> Wrong again... almost the entire H2o crew was in town until Monday afternoon, and what the hell does it matter if we were still in town or not? is stealing ok as long as the owners are not in the same town??? we are not responsible for putting up or taking down the banners, the City of Helen does that for us. and BTW, you mentioned in an earlier post that the PD hates us? quite the contrary, they hate people like YOU! the city loves the show, its the biggest event there and we just had a meeting on how to make it BIGGER! also, apparently you didnt know, but the land we used for the show is owned by the Mayor.... dont think we would be using Her personal property if the city hated us.
> 
> thanks for the favor, how about do us all a favor and stay home next year :facepalm:


All this:thumbup:


----------



## 71camaro (Apr 20, 2009)

zrace07 said:


> Address?


I've already got it :laugh:


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

71camaro said:


> I've already got it :laugh:


Just don't post it in here otherwise we'll have to lock the thread. I cannot believe how this guy thinks he's got it all figured out when people who actually organize the entire weekend have posted in here about how wrong he is :banghead:


----------



## Scurvy Bandit (Sep 12, 2003)

DominicACastro said:


> the fact that i don't even own a vw or any euro car and had to make this just cause the fact that you guys will not shut up about something so minor is pathetic. You're letting a bunch of people know about us for what? Unfortunately guys this is a lost cause. You guys are pursuing the fact that i didn't even care enough about people seeing the banners. And i would bet everything that i have that if they were presented to you like they were presented to us you would take them. Some of you are creeping my twitter constantly writing **** on instagram for what? Nothing is gonna happen and noone except for this little group of people really cares. Its a banner, QUIT CRYING. Early Monday morning there was none left except for two, and i mean NONE. Cause everyone stole them.. These were already halfway ripped off of the post from some guy who wanted to steal them previously, and we thought since the 10$ piece of junk banners are already ripped why not just take them. And idk if you guys stayed until monday but we did and all thats in helen are police officers at night. So we asked the officer and he said since they were already falling off. He said Just go and take them. So we did. I did say i cut them but i NEVER said i stole them cause clearly i had permission. Now you have people trying to so hard to get something to happen against us. And i clearly will just laugh at all of you. You know nothing and you have nothing better to do then to just cry about these banners that were already torn apart. So continue to creep on all my social networks please do it. Cause it just looks pathetic. Grow up, todays a new day. You didn't create SOWO. And I'm sure even the people that did wouldn't even care as much as you guys. And finally whoever said that if we steal banners were liable to steal from peoples cars??? Are you kidding me? That is the most irrational thing i ever heard. Kinda like saying if you smoke weed you must smoke heroin. Or if you drink you must be an alcoholic. Stop trying to win a battle when noones fighting against you. You're the only ones who cares, so stop crying.


Cool story bro... tell it again


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

aar0n. said:


> Just don't post it in here otherwise we'll have to lock the thread. I cannot believe how this guy thinks he's got it all figured out when people who actually organize the entire weekend have posted in here about how wrong he is :banghead:


:thumbup:


----------



## Scurvy Bandit (Sep 12, 2003)

I seen a car with a broke window once, can I just take it right?


----------



## irishpride (Feb 2, 2006)

DominicACastro said:


> When i already know its not gonna be able to happen. This thread will die soon,and maybe some of you will go back to your life, which is like 700 miles away from me.


that's what the asshat thought who stole my friends TH lines 2 shows ago, until I emailed him a sat picture(not google earth BTW) of his driveway and his E30 bmw with the wheels on the car. needless to say we got the wheels back.  after a 5 hr drive back down there. I don't think to many are worried about driving back down there.


you now know the show organizers want them back, you now know you are guilty of receiving stolen property. last I checked this was a crime. also most states anything over 500.00 is a felony. I hope Forge and prove one was 250.00 each and go after you.


----------



## eR32ic (Mar 14, 2012)

Let's put an end to this now. I am pming 71camaro now about the situation and what is going on. Three out of the five people in that photo do have vag cars and don't want our already destroyed reputation to go any further to the point where my car gets damaged or broken into. I meant it when I said I don't have them but if one of the other people who were with me have them I promise that I will get them and return them to the rightful owners. I will be going to their houses right now to find out if they have them.


----------



## eR32ic (Mar 14, 2012)

If 71 camaro wants to post about the situation and what him and I are discussing that is under his discretion but if one of these people do have the banners I will promise they will get returned.


----------



## s4boost (Nov 9, 2007)

71camaro said:


> I forwarded an offer to your friend to rectify this. If you choose not to accept, I have your address and further info. Glad I know people who know you (and don't really like you). Your choice.


boom shoka locka


----------



## BennettVW (Nov 4, 2005)

DominicACastro said:


> loll yeah cause I'm a big liar, and made this whole story up. You guys are worthless. Goodluck trying to do anything. Im done wasting my time. You guys are ridiculous. Seeeeya.


You posted 4 emoji smilies with the heart eyes and a pair of scissors. Ive still got it screen shoted. Give it up kid, like I already told you, you are a lying thief and an idiot. See ya at h2oi :wave:


----------



## Ericc. (Sep 29, 2010)

andrew coming in clutch!


----------



## Billburt (May 2, 2006)

I have yet to see someone stealing these banners, but it saddens me to watch them slowly disappear over the weekend....by the time I leave on monday most are gone. 

It always makes me happy to see the banners flying high in the town. I was hoping that after all the discussion we had about this from last year that they would stay up. 

**** those of you that keep stealing them :thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## turbug01 (Jul 8, 2010)

I kind of think stealing the banners from Helen is the least of our worries. Centercaps, cameras, gopros, money etc. were stolen from people. Which sucks way worse.... believe me, I know.


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

turbug01 said:


> I kind of think stealing the banners from Helen is the least of our worries. Centercaps, cameras, gopros, money etc. were stolen from people. Which sucks way worse.... believe me, I know.


And if those people posted the things they took (or were in possession of in the "best case" scenario), they'd be burnt on the stake here too.


----------



## turbug01 (Jul 8, 2010)

SoCalDubber said:


> And if those people posted the things they took (or were in possession of in the "best case" scenario), they'd be burnt on the stake here too.


I wish someone would post about taking my gopro. I'd love to see them mofuggahz buuuuurn! opcorn:


----------



## TONYESC76 (Jul 4, 2007)

is this the same guy?

http://dominicacastro.com/


----------



## 1lojet1281 (Jun 15, 2003)

turbug01 said:


> I kind of think stealing the banners from Helen is the least of our worries. Centercaps, cameras, gopros, money etc. were stolen from people. Which sucks way worse.... believe me, I know.


that sucks that some of your stuff got stolen, we do everything we can to help keeop that from happening, this year we spent thousands of dollars on lights and armed security for the show site fri and sat nights and we urged people to take advantage of it. wish there was more we could do but unfortunately we cant, as far as the banners go they do not belong to the city of Helen, they are OUR (H2o tuning's) banners, the city merely hangs them for us and the helendorf stores them and this year Forge was nice enough to make more for us. we are out thousands of dollars for the banners too, so i venture to say that is sucks just as much when our stuff gets stolen as anyone elses


----------



## BarryV (Apr 23, 2001)

I'd say so, judging off of the white mkV R32....


And yes, according to the book of faces, he is from Baltimore as well. It has already been posted in the local FB groups.


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

It's him.

I'm no longer able to find his Instagram magically...


----------



## ForgeMotorsport (Nov 16, 2000)

we sponsored the banners this year so the organisors could allocate the funds to other areas , we had them made with 2 x eyelets top and bottom in the hope that securing with zip ties might just make things a little less stealable ... guess we got that wrong ..the show will go on ... we will be back ...just have fun with out ripping stuff apart ..


----------



## eR32ic (Mar 14, 2012)

Because I blocked you. I found out which one of my friends has the banners and am en route to their house to get them and return them. My car and I had nothing to do with them being stolen I have already talked to 71camaro about getting them back. I don't appreciate you posting a picture of my car online without my permission when the person who actually has them in their possession doesn't have a car at all and did not drive down or home with me. I am done posting on here. Just let everyone know that the banners are soon going to be returned. And my friend who got the banners however he did will not be returning to sowo ever again.


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

Feel free to call Dominic.

(410) 802-1290


----------



## TONYESC76 (Jul 4, 2007)

> And my friend who got the banners however he did will not be returning to sowo ever again.


best news ever.

now to look for the guy i saw in the black mk5 taking banners. I willl look through pics of sowo and find it, i doubt there are pics of it cause it was weak as $hit.


----------



## eR32ic (Mar 14, 2012)

And the reason I blocked you was I was tired of being harassed on all forms of social networks.


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

eR32ic said:


> I have already talked to 71camaro about getting them back.


:thumbup: thank you. respect the community & the community respects you. I do like your car


----------



## R32 1518 (Jan 12, 2011)

I just don't see the fascination to stealing a banner, no respect :facepalm:


----------



## eR32ic (Mar 14, 2012)

I just really want my named cleared and Tyler and josh. We had nothing to do with it. I ****ed up by trying to defend my other friends and it made me look even worse than them. This is just getting to the point where I am honestly worried someone is going to come to my house and try to harm me and my family.


----------



## R32 1518 (Jan 12, 2011)

eR32ic said:


> I just really want my named cleared and Tyler and josh. We had nothing to do with it. I ****ed up by trying to defend my other friends and it made me look even worse than them. This is just getting to the point where I am honestly worried someone is going to come to my house and try to harm me and my family.


..than what they are trying to accomplish is working


----------



## eR32ic (Mar 14, 2012)

eudorrra said:


> :thumbup: thank you. respect the community & the community respects you. I do like your car


Thank you sir. But she's new to me only been in my hands for 2 months. But I have some plans for her down the road :thumbup:


----------



## russwiththebus (Dec 19, 2004)

1lojet1281 said:


> that sucks that some of your stuff got stolen, we do everything we can to help keeop that from happening, this year we spent thousands of dollars on lights and armed security for the show site fri and sat nights and we urged people to take advantage of it.


FWIW the extra security measures on the field were appreciated. I parked my car on the show grounds Friday night and had no worries about leaving it there all weekend. In previous years my car usually didn't leave the hotel parking lot, so thanks for that :thumbup:


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

this and all the other stupid antics that go on over this weekend every year still amazes me. When I arrived on thursday and saw the banners hung through out the city I unfortunately was just waiting to see them dwindle through out the weekend and see a post like this. 

People like this guy (who is obviously delirious) are the people who make me stay away. Every year I personally book my own cabin that is either in a secluded area or in a gated community so I know that my and my friends personal property is safe, or at least safer than it would be if we were staying down town. I had second thoughts about leaving my car in the show area over night, but put my faith in the fact that I was told there would be security patrolling the area and the fact that there were thousands of other cars there and booths setup. 

Just because something is broken, torn, cracked, or ruined in any way doesn't mean its fair game. Just because you see a wrecked or broken down car in the shoulder on the express way that doesn't mean you can start picking parts off of it or claim it as your own, which is essentially what this douche is trying to say is ok. 

Funny, I had a great time this weekend and I appreciate everything that every single person does to make it happen. From the crew who actually spends the whole year planning, traveling, buying stuff, and setting up for the show, to the vendors who sponsor and keep it a free event, to the city that welcomes us with open arms and the countless businesses in and around the city that welcome us in and also provide us discounts. I choose to stay away from the area's and parties that I know have had a bad wrap in the past and I luckily have gone home every year with out anything that was vandalized, stolen from me or by me, and with no traffic violations. 

Anyone who things this is such a small thing and that it should be over looked is a complete moron. If anything this forum should be flooded with all the "small" things that have gone wrong over the weekend because these are the things that put a sour taste in the mouth of the enthusiasts, the town, and most of all the crew who makes it all happen.

It's depressing going home every year and checking the forum through out the following weeks for videos and photos and you find more threads about people getting in horrible accidents, peoples stuff getting stolen, police arresting people, people trashing the town and so on. 

Those of you know who you are, and you need to grow up and fess up, or you need to learn to stay away. Don't ruin it for the rest of us because of your immature actions.


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

eR32ic said:


> Thank you *ma'am*. But she's new to me only been in my hands for 2 months. But I have some plans for her down the road :thumbup:


FTFY . haha all my cars are basically stock, just lowered rolleyes.. handles better that way


----------



## ParrotheadGTI (May 13, 2007)

hope you guys get all the banners back and find the thieves.. I thought it was an awesome touch pulling into Helen for my first SoWo and seeing them... would hate to see that end since it's apparently been an every year thing.


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

Guy. Is. An. Ahole.


----------



## TONYESC76 (Jul 4, 2007)

yea I guess it pisses me off also, because when i roll in to helen and see all the SoWO banners it makes the town feel more welcoming. Then you have douche bags like Dominic steal them... oh by the way in case your wondering what this dumba$$ looks like,


----------



## eR32ic (Mar 14, 2012)

eudorrra said:


> FTFY . haha all my cars are basically stock, just lowered rolleyes.. handles better that way


My apologies haha but thank you again it is much appreciated.


----------



## ParrotheadGTI (May 13, 2007)

TONYESC76 said:


> yea I guess it pisses me off also, because when i roll in to helen and see all the SoWO banners it makes the town feel more welcoming. Then you have douche bags like Dominic steal them... oh by the way in case your wondering what this dumba$$ looks like,


god damn hipsters :banghead:


----------



## VR6VR6 (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks Andrew (71camaro) for the help. Thank you to those who recognize the work we put into making SoWo the best show possible. As 1lojet1281 has stated, we all work our tails off to provide an event for everyone else to enjoy. We have a GREAT TIME doing this for you guys, and we appreciate those who appreciate us!


----------



## LoDub1.8T (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## 71camaro (Apr 20, 2009)

VR6VR6 said:


> Thanks Andrew (71camaro) for the help. Thank you to those who recognize the work we put into making SoWo the best show possible. As 1lojet1281 has stated, we all work our tails off to provide an event for everyone else to enjoy. We have a GREAT TIME doing this for you guys, and we appreciate those who appreciate us!


:heart::laugh:


----------



## KyleCrish (Mar 22, 2006)

loburi said:


> the same people stealing banner are likely eyeballing other opportunities to steal wheels, center caps, antenna masts, valve stem caps and other items they don't want to pay for. Should we chalk that up to "the cost of going to a show" also?


agreed. i kept my center caps off my wheels all weekend because i dont have locks for them yet. ive heard too many horror stories from sowo and h2o. if you see people doing this. tell them to stop, call the police, or take a picture for proof. posting up after the fact may help, but the first 3 options are a lot more useful.


----------



## DominicACastro (May 22, 2012)

the banners are getting returned to the guy that lives close by us, to be honest they're not in my possession anymore. So there is my number, you can call me all you want. Im not gonna answer Its over. Were meeting up with the Camaro dude. If anyone will continue to threaten or call me post any pictures of me my friends or anything involving me without my permission. Then legal actions will be taken. You guys take this too far, and clearly you don't know when to stop. Too all the people who are upset I apologize. I just don't need to be threatened over a banner. Its completely ridiculous.


----------



## vr6vdub97 (Sep 27, 2004)

DominicACastro said:


> the banners are getting returned to the guy that lives close by us, to be honest they're not in my possession anymore. So there is my number, you can call me all you want. Im not gonna answer Its over. Were meeting up with the Camaro dude. If anyone will continue to threaten or call me post any pictures of me my friends or anything involving me without my permission. Then legal actions will be taken. You guys take this too far, and clearly you don't know when to stop. Too all the people who are upset I apologize. I just don't need to be threatened over a banner. Its completely ridiculous.


Thank you for returning them, you are a better person for it :beer:


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

DominicACastro said:


> I'm completely ridiculous.


Fixed. 

You posted your own number up on the internet. Then you steal. Then you enticed an internet forum. You're lucky they haven't gotten a hold of Baltimore Police Department and have them show up to your house. It wouldn't be hard, and you are in completely in possession of stolen property. I'm sure the police would be as understanding as we are.

But it's nice that you are giving it back.


----------



## KyleCrish (Mar 22, 2006)

DominicACastro said:


> the banners are getting returned to the guy that lives close by us, to be honest they're not in my possession anymore. So there is my number, you can call me all you want. Im not gonna answer Its over. Were meeting up with the Camaro dude. If anyone will continue to threaten or call me post any pictures of me my friends or anything involving me without my permission. Then legal actions will be taken. You guys take this too far, and clearly you don't know when to stop. Too all the people who are upset I apologize. I just don't need to be threatened over a banner. Its completely ridiculous.


just a heads up, if you're in a public place when the picture is taken and that picture is not gaining profits in any way for the photographer or poster, they are allowed to do what they want with it. you took something that was not yours. live with the repercussions. :thumbdown:


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

x2 thanks for stepping up in the end :thumbup:

At least for this banner..










Ridiculous/over the top, maybe so, but I bet you'll do everything you can to avoid getting into a similar situation again


----------



## eR32ic (Mar 14, 2012)

KyleCrish said:


> just a heads up, if you're in a public place when the picture is taken and that picture is not gaining profits in any way for the photographer or poster, they are allowed to do what they want with it. you took something that was not yours. live with the repercussions. :thumbdown:


Like I explained before I myself did not take them. Did not know they were in anyone's possession until this thread was created. I actually had to call everyone I was down there with (which was more than those five people) to find out who had it. Now I am using my gas and my money to help return these items that my dumba** "friends" had.


----------



## LoDub1.8T (Jan 18, 2008)

If one thread gets one banner returned its worth it! You make it very clear how an why you will never be a true enthusiast an have a passion as we do for something you clearly just dont understand!


----------



## eR32ic (Mar 14, 2012)

eudorrra said:


> x2 thanks for stepping up in the end :thumbup:
> 
> At least for this banner..
> 
> ...


Yes I do plan on doing everything I can. It will probably only be josh dom Tyler and I going down to any vag shows again because we are the enthusiasts out of our friends and just want to have a good time and see everything go smoothly. This situation just makes me respect this community 1000x more how you all worked together for something that means so much to you. Wether it be big or small. And I hope you guys can give the ones who didn't do anything another chance.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

You know how we solve all of this?



$50.00 admission fee to SOWO. I guarantee the number of people is cut in half, and in a good way. Also, even if all banners are stolen, well... $50.00 a person times what... 1500-3000 people? 




Yeah... Problem solved.


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

No one likes a Pilfer or a Scofflaw. Lesson learned, don't be that guy.


----------



## DominicACastro (May 22, 2012)

im not mad about the ones previously, i just ask that it doesn't go on anymore. I live down the street from the msp barracks and the thing is they're not here.And the fact that they were never in my possession since i left georgia. So you can stop telling me now that the "police" will be at my house. Or I'm lucky. Cause realistically. They were never intended for me personally to keep. And by the way that is my photography website. Yes thats my phone number. i Probably photographed half of your guys cars this weekend if you were down there. It was dumb, i should of searched for someone to return them to and not just keeping them. But all i can tell you is, the entire thing i told you was true. From the scenario and everything. If anyone of you guys got something stolen from you then I'm sorry. Thats not fault and I Would never do something like that. Especially to someones car. I know who i am. I know the situation i got put into. I know what really went down, and thats it.


----------



## BennettVW (Nov 4, 2005)

DominicACastro said:


> the banners are getting returned to the guy that lives close by us, to be honest they're not in my possession anymore. So there is my number, you can call me all you want. Im not gonna answer Its over. Were meeting up with the Camaro dude. If anyone will continue to threaten or call me post any pictures of me my friends or anything involving me without my permission. Then legal actions will be taken. You guys take this too far, and clearly you don't know when to stop. Too all the people who are upset I apologize. I just don't need to be threatened over a banner. Its completely ridiculous.


Im glad to see you have realized you are an idiot. Although, its not illegal to take nor post pictures of people in public. It is funny that you stole things that I believe add up to a felony (my state anyway) and you are threatening legal recourse. Not to mention posted on my instagram about how you didnt care that it was frowned upon and you didnt care what anyone said to you about it. Have a good evening kid. :wave:


----------



## DominicACastro (May 22, 2012)

But i honestly do plan on still going to the shows, sowo was an experience i have never had before. It honestly was 2093829038x better then h2oi, so i will be back. Just not gonna act dumb.


----------



## russwiththebus (Dec 19, 2004)

DominicACastro said:


> the banners are getting returned to the guy that lives close by us, to be honest they're not in my possession anymore. So there is my number, you can call me all you want. Im not gonna answer Its over. Were meeting up with the Camaro dude. If anyone will continue to threaten or call me post any pictures of me my friends or anything involving me without my permission. Then legal actions will be taken. You guys take this too far, and clearly you don't know when to stop. Too all the people who are upset I apologize. I just don't need to be threatened over a banner. Its completely ridiculous.


Thanks for doing the right thing and returning them! :thumbup:


----------



## VR6VR6 (Oct 11, 2008)

DominicACastro said:


> But i honestly do plan on still going to the shows, sowo was an experience i have never had before. It honestly was 2093829038x better then h2oi, so i will be back. Just not gonna act dumb.


:thumbup:

Thanks for taking responsibility. 71camaro has my address and will be getting the banners to me. Other than the previous issue, we are glad you had a good time and we will see you next year.


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

#sowobannerthief

:laugh:


----------



## wku88omerta (Jul 24, 2007)

LoDub1.8T said:


> beigh coupe on white rs's.....mental note


I predict next year that it will be a beige coupe on blocks....


----------



## BarryV (Apr 23, 2001)

Well - the guy in Md is supposedly sending the banners he has back to Camaro71 to be returned to H2O Tuning


Time for the PA guys to step up and do the right thing


----------



## 2.ooohhh (Jan 30, 2002)

wku88omerta said:


> I predict next year that it will be a beige coupe on blocks....


See I wouldn't want to condone stealing so I'd be more likely to carefully remove their RMs and suspension, put them all inside the car where they'll be safe from roving thieves and then lock the doors back for them.


----------



## VR6VR6 (Oct 11, 2008)

BarryV said:


> Well - the guy in Md is supposedly sending the banners he has back to Camaro71 to be returned to H2O Tuning
> 
> 
> Time for the PA guys to step up and do the right thing


:thumbup:

PM me if you'd like a shipping address.


----------



## wku88omerta (Jul 24, 2007)

2.ooohhh said:


> See I wouldn't want to condone stealing so I'd be more likely to carefully remove their RMs and suspension, put them all inside the car where they'll be safe from roving thieves and then lock the doors back for them.


Haha sounds like something from the movie The Edukators where they break into wealthy homes and stack up all the furniture in the middle of the house. opcorn:


----------



## volvoc30 (Mar 14, 2012)

thepaintcanman said:


> Our Lodge was broken into and items stolen. Probably our last year for SoWo as someone tried to steal my wifes wheels last year but was spooked and her wheel fell off on the way home.


not trying to be that guy but you should check your lugs/do pre trip inspection on your car before long trips :thumbup:


----------



## eR32ic (Mar 14, 2012)

En route to drop them off now. :thumbup:


----------



## VR6VR6 (Oct 11, 2008)

eR32ic said:


> En route to drop them off now. :thumbup:


:thumbup: Thank you.


----------



## vr6vdub97 (Sep 27, 2004)

BarryV said:


> Well - the guy in Md is supposedly sending the banners he has back to Camaro71 to be returned to H2O Tuning
> 
> 
> Time for the PA guys to step up and do the right thing


Did this guy take some too?

I'll fire up the Harley and roll up sons of anarchy style with some other harleys


----------



## 71camaro (Apr 20, 2009)

Got the banners from the owner of the white R, he was really cool about it and honest about the situation, can only say good things about him given everything. Everyone PLEASE CHILL when it comes to him and the ones from Maryland. Now to get the banners from PA.


----------



## eR32ic (Mar 14, 2012)

71camaro said:


> Got the banners from the owner of the white R, he was really cool about it and honest about the situation, can only say good things about him given everything. Everyone PLEASE CHILL when it comes to him and the ones from Maryland. Now to get the banners from PA.


Thanks again man it was great meeting you.


----------



## LoDub1.8T (Jan 18, 2008)

71camaro.....so the banners were indeed returned from the Maryland group?

I was contacted by one of the individual's requesting the photo I posted of them be removed. A collective thought on this please.


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

BarryV said:


> Well - the guy in Md is supposedly sending the banners he has back to Camaro71 to be returned to H2O Tuning
> 
> 
> Time for the PA guys to step up and do the right thing


Wow. I'm 99% sure my buddy and I were talking to this guy about how sick his car was. Now this? 

I just don't understand what's so cool about stealing banners.:screwy:


----------



## 71camaro (Apr 20, 2009)

LoDub1.8T said:


> 71camaro.....so the banners were indeed returned from the Maryland group?
> 
> I was contacted by one of the individual's requesting the photo I posted of them be removed. A collective thought on this please.


Correct. I have them. They'll be in the mail to H2O Tuning by noon tomorrow


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

loburi said:


> the same people stealing banner are likely eyeballing other opportunities to steal wheels, center caps, antenna masts, valve stem caps and other items they don't want to pay for. Should we chalk that up to "the cost of going to a show" also?


what does georgia law say about bringing guns out of state?


----------



## cwgti06 (Jan 14, 2008)

DominicACastro said:


> But i honestly do plan on still going to the shows, sowo was an experience i have never had before. It honestly was 2093829038x better then h2oi, so i will be back. Just not gonna act dumb.


**** you. You're still a dickhead in my book. Be nice to the community, and the community will be nice to you. I'll grab your hair and kick you in the face if we ever meet.


----------



## Rev. Longride (Jul 6, 2005)

BiH said:


> what does georgia law say about bringing guns out of state?


VA permit is not accepted in GA, so the laws about travelling with and storing guns are much more strict for you. Get a NH non-resident permit and you're good to pack heat in GA. :beer: for here, no :beer: while carrying 

http://www.usacarry.com/georgia_concealed_carry_permit_information.html


----------



## Righteous Bucks (May 9, 2011)

KyleCrish said:


> just a heads up, if you're in a public place when the picture is taken and that picture is not gaining profits in any way for the photographer or poster, they are allowed to do what they want with it. you took something that was not yours. live with the repercussions. :thumbdown:


Yeah you have to love a thief threatening people.

It's a good thing i found them on Instagram and posted them hahahaha MISSION ACCOMPLISHED.


----------



## Righteous Bucks (May 9, 2011)

cwgti06 said:


> **** you. You're still a dickhead in my book. Be nice to the community, and the community will be nice to you. I'll grab your hair and kick you in the face if we ever meet.


Really? So you're gonna stoop down to this guy's level? That's very OHIO of you.

You must be an OSU fan, always ready to fight someone.

:thumbdown:


----------



## cwgti06 (Jan 14, 2008)

Righteous Bucks said:


> Really? So you're gonna stoop down to this guy's level? That's very OHIO of you.
> 
> You must be an OSU fan, always ready to fight someone.
> 
> :thumbdown:


Calm down there, cupcake. Yanni likes it when you pull his hair.


----------



## Righteous Bucks (May 9, 2011)

TONYESC76 said:


> yea I guess it pisses me off also, because when i roll in to helen and see all the SoWO banners it makes the town feel more welcoming. Then you have douche bags like Dominic steal them... oh by the way in case your wondering what this dumba$$ looks like,


LMAO ----- MEME time. Hopefully he joins dropkick girl in Vortex lore.

You are right Tony, when we rolled in and saw all the welcome signs and the banners, i was floored b/c i know what towns like OC and Englishtown/Brunswick think of the VW crowd.

Helen is a town that should be cherished and preserved. Let the Harley douches come through town and be the idiots, let them rev their pipe and ruin their reputation not our's. Let's be better than them.

I told the lady in the German bakery on the main drag that next year I plan on sweeping the town by foot on Sunday with a few garbage bags and doing a service to them in return for their welcoming and hosting. 

At least some good came from this thread and hopefully this idiot doesn't come back next year.


----------



## cwgti06 (Jan 14, 2008)

Righteous Bucks said:


> I told the lady in the German bakery on the main drag that next year I plan on sweeping the town by foot on Sunday with a few garbage bags and doing a service to them in return for their welcoming and hosting.


Awwwwwwww. What a sweetheart you are. You'll make some lucky man very happy someday.


----------



## Righteous Bucks (May 9, 2011)




----------



## Righteous Bucks (May 9, 2011)

cwgti06 said:


> Awwwwwwww. What a sweetheart you are. You'll make some lucky man very happy someday.


Stay Classy Luckeye fan.


----------



## cwgti06 (Jan 14, 2008)

Righteous Bucks said:


> Stay Classy Luckeye fan.


Didn't call you out. Go punch a bag or something, sunshine.


----------



## Righteous Bucks (May 9, 2011)

cwgti06 said:


> Calm down there, cupcake. Yanni likes it when you pull his hair.


Right, threatening people on the internet makes you such a tough guy. "I'll grab your hair"


----------



## Righteous Bucks (May 9, 2011)

cwgti06 said:


> Didn't call you out. Go punch a bag or something, sunshine.


Right, you're just threatening to pull peoples hair over the internet. Makes you so cool.

I see what happens when you mix high unemployment, famine, poverty and the internet in Ohio. People start threatening to beat people up over the internet.

Have another Blatz and some Skyline, on Obama.


----------



## cwgti06 (Jan 14, 2008)

Buy more fitness shirts.

http://www.ndcq.com

You can't buy a sense of humor, though.

:banghead:


----------



## 71camaro (Apr 20, 2009)

Not to be a douche, but how about both of you shut up and worry about the actual issue here, theft from OUR show, and outsiders hating OUR group based on a couple halfwits. You two can pull hair and insult at H2Oi, but keep the thread on topic and keep it productive. At least a few of these banners will be returned thanks to the response here, let's keep that going.


----------



## HOLDFAST101 (Feb 4, 2011)

A few of my friends stopped a few kids in a blue subbie hatch from Florida from stealing one.. they drove off and said they'd be back.. we waited around for an hour and they circled around a few times.. we told a Helen cop and left it at that.. so if anyone knows who they are give them a backhand..


----------



## vr6swap (Aug 17, 2001)

How about:

1. Make XXX number of banners, to reduce the total cost per banner. Any leftover banners could be simply re-used the next year, if there is a next year. 

2. Charge a modest registration fee (per vehicle, not per person - that way it's still technically a free show). Fee to be based on how much the banners cost divided by total number of estimated show entrants, but not to exceed say fifteen bucks or so. 

3. First XX number of people to register online get a SoWo banner in their swag bag. The online registration system they are using is golden and would probably accomodate this. 

Okay. Some may not like the idea of having to pay for a free show, but the banner issue seems to be the straw breaking the camel's back here. SoWo would still be a free show, IE no spectator entrance fee like Waterfest or H2Oi. 

Putting banners in the swag bags removes the exclusivity, and makes the ones hanging from light poles less desirable to thieves and idiots. 

IMO if you have enough flow to cover travel expenses, accomodations, meals, drinking, and partying for three or four days, then twelve or fiften bucks to show your car ain't going to kill you. And if it does, then just don't show your car. Pretty easy really.


----------



## 1lojet1281 (Jun 15, 2003)

its not that the banners will make or break the show, it's just annoying when kids with an entitlement mentality steal them and try to defend their actions on a public forum. as far as giving away banners... Im not sure why people dont believe that these things cost waaaaaay to much to just hand out. jump on the internet or swing by your local sign shop if you dont believe it. even the cheapest material and crappy made ones are about $50 each, quality ones are over $200 each. I dont see us ever giving them away. anyway, I dont really think its about having a banner, I think its about stealing something that your not supposed to have.


----------



## BeetleGpx (Oct 20, 2004)

I've never been to other shows, is this type of asshattery as big of a deal there as well?
It sucks to see a good show have such a bad stain on it. But when you cater to people and sponsors that think **** like the pic below is awesome/good idea/etc, you know you're going to have issues.

Seriously, this is how people run companies now?


----------



## eppy03GTI (Nov 22, 2005)

DominicACastro said:


> But i honestly do plan on still going to the shows, sowo was an experience i have never had before. It honestly was 2093829038x better then h2oi, so i will be back. Just not gonna act dumb.


Awesome you're a true asset to the community. :thumbdown:


----------



## penclnck (Jan 27, 2003)




----------



## eppy03GTI (Nov 22, 2005)

penclnck said:


>


:laugh::laugh:


----------



## antdoesart (May 27, 2004)

shoutout to the idiot in the blue s4 that tried to do donuts in the field Sunday


----------



## VR6VR6 (Oct 11, 2008)

anthegreat1 said:


> shoutout to the idiot in the blue s4 that tried to do donuts in the field Sunday


:laugh:


----------



## zwerkdub (Nov 24, 2008)

I took one. I contacted 71camaro and am willing to do whatever it takes to return it. It was a drunken decision that shouldn't have occured. I would never even consider touching someone else's car or stealing parts off them. I just made a bad decision and am paying the consequences for it now. I realize it was disrespectful to the show and community as a whole, so let the **** talking commence, I expect it.


----------



## ZachInDaHaus (Jun 28, 2007)

zwerkdub said:


> I took one. I contacted 71camaro and am willing to do whatever it takes to return it. It was a drunken decision that shouldn't have occured. I would never even consider touching someone else's car or stealing parts off them. I just made a bad decision and am paying the consequences for it now. I realize it was disrespectful to the show and community as a whole, so let the **** talking commence, I expect it.


I'm sure everyone on here has done dumb s*** when they were drunk, I respect that you are manning up for your actions, and not trying to justify them like that other dude.


----------



## VR6VR6 (Oct 11, 2008)

zwerkdub said:


> I took one. I contacted 71camaro and am willing to do whatever it takes to return it. It was a drunken decision that shouldn't have occured. I would never even consider touching someone else's car or stealing parts off them. I just made a bad decision and am paying the consequences for it now. I realize it was disrespectful to the show and community as a whole, so let the **** talking commence, I expect it.




Thanks for stepping up. PM sent. :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

zwerkdub said:


> I took one. I contacted 71camaro and am willing to do whatever it takes to return it. It was a drunken decision that shouldn't have occured. I would never even consider touching someone else's car or stealing parts off them. I just made a bad decision and am paying the consequences for it now. I realize it was disrespectful to the show and community as a whole, so let the **** talking commence, I expect it.


Way to step forward.



ZachInDaHaus said:


> I'm sure everyone on here has done dumb s*** when they were drunk, I respect that you are manning up for your actions, and not trying to justify them like that other dude.


Agreed.


----------



## eppy03GTI (Nov 22, 2005)

zwerkdub said:


> I took one. I contacted 71camaro and am willing to do whatever it takes to return it. It was a drunken decision that shouldn't have occured. I would never even consider touching someone else's car or stealing parts off them. I just made a bad decision and am paying the consequences for it now. I realize it was disrespectful to the show and community as a whole, so let the **** talking commence, I expect it.


The right way to do it. :thumbup:



DominicACastro said:


> I don't care what any of you think. I know what i did. I know how it went down. Im sorry you don't wanna believe anything. Thats not my problem. You think a banner is gonna stop a 4000 car show from occurring you're wrong. They all were taken last year. The show STILL goes on. But you guys don't. You people think you're like gonna get some kinda rep by doing this. but you won't. I might get one, But i really don't care honestly. So good luck with finding a picture of me holding the banner in my possession, and good luck trying to get me banned from a town. Or a show that doesn't even charge... That pretty much somes up everything that you guys are trying to do. Honestly i respect you guys for being upset about it. But not too this level. You're digging yourself a deep hole trying to get me in some kinda trouble. When i already know its not gonna be able to happen. This thread will die soon,and maybe some of you will go back to your life, which is like 700 miles away from me.


The douche way of doing it. :laugh:


----------



## BarryV (Apr 23, 2001)

zwerkdub said:


> I took one. I contacted 71camaro and am willing to do whatever it takes to return it. It was a drunken decision that shouldn't have occured. I would never even consider touching someone else's car or stealing parts off them. I just made a bad decision and am paying the consequences for it now. I realize it was disrespectful to the show and community as a whole, so let the **** talking commence, I expect it.



Zach.


Thanks dude. It means a lot to me. You and your buddy with the Calypso had awesome cars. 

Again... Thanks for not acting like a dick about it, and doing the right thing.

-Barry


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

i love it when we hug it out!!! :heart: :thumbup:


----------



## zwerkdub (Nov 24, 2008)

Thank you Barry and all of the community for being understanding, you guys and the phenomenal show you put on are the reason the scene is thriving. I didn't think of the severity of it in the moment and I can't apologize enough to everyone. The banner will be in the mail asap. I love sowo, and can't wait to see everyone next year, where I will shake your hands and apologize in person.  to 2013


----------



## TONYESC76 (Jul 4, 2007)

:thumbup: at least you did not act like a f'n **** like the other guy.


----------



## badazzB6 (Aug 4, 2008)

TONYESC76 said:


> :thumbup: at least you did not act like a f'n **** like the other guy.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

zwerkdub said:


> Thank you Barry and all of the community for being understanding, you guys and the phenomenal show you put on are the reason the scene is thriving. I didn't think of the severity of it in the moment and I can't apologize enough to everyone. The banner will be in the mail asap. I love sowo, and can't wait to see everyone next year, where I will shake your hands and apologize in person.  to 2013


:thumbup:


----------



## AnAgentOrange (Jul 14, 2011)

How a REAL man handles a dumb situation :beer::thumbup:


----------



## JOSHFL420 (Mar 17, 2003)

removed due to Taxi Way boy stepping up


----------



## JOSHFL420 (Mar 17, 2003)

Righteous Bucks said:


> Really? So you're gonna stoop down to this guy's level? That's very OHIO of you.
> 
> You must be an OSU fan, always ready to fight someone.
> 
> :thumbdown:



You must be a broken sorry A$$ Illini fan...suck on this with a sprinkle of Juice Williams


GO BUCKS!!!


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

zwerkdub said:


> I took one. I contacted 71camaro and am willing to do whatever it takes to return it. It was a drunken decision that shouldn't have occured. I would never even consider touching someone else's car or stealing parts off them. I just made a bad decision and am paying the consequences for it now. I realize it was disrespectful to the show and community as a whole, so let the **** talking commence, I expect it.


Been there done that. Was turned into several meme's.

Good attitude. :thumbup:


----------



## VR6VR6 (Oct 11, 2008)

Cort said:


> Was turned into several meme's.


:laugh:


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

zwerkdub said:


> I took one. I contacted 71camaro and am willing to do whatever it takes to return it. It was a drunken decision that shouldn't have occured. I would never even consider touching someone else's car or stealing parts off them. I just made a bad decision and am paying the consequences for it now. I realize it was disrespectful to the show and community as a whole, so let the **** talking commence, I expect it.


Way to step up. My buddy and I talked to you at the Helendorf when you were parked next to the gray B6 S4. And you got the "STFU" tool out.:laugh:


How many more are missing still?


----------



## Giggidy (Sep 10, 2007)

anthegreat1 said:


> shoutout to the idiot in the blue s4 that tried to do donuts in the field Sunday



not gonna lie.. definitely thought about doing that too when it was nearly empty


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

GreenWagen said:


> Not saying anyone is in the right for stealing banners, I personally think it's stupid/disrespectful, but come on its a ****ing banner that was going to get taken down anyways. If the H20 guys are going to go broke over a $10 banners getting stolen, then don't put them up next year. This is one of those things where you just have to chalk it up to **** that happens at a big event.


It's the principle of it.

Idiots will be idiots.


----------



## zwerkdub (Nov 24, 2008)

Yeah man I remember talking to you guys and getting out the good ol stfu tool  I met lots of good people this past weekend, and I hope to see all of you again in the upcoming show season and/or at sowo next year! What I did was a dickhead move!


----------



## svt_pony (May 24, 2012)

JOSHFL420 said:


> You must be a broken sorry A$$ Illini fan...suck on this with a sprinkle of Juice Williams
> 
> 
> GO BUCKS!!!


----------



## Vonov (Mar 25, 2008)

Way to man up, Zach...hey, man, it could be worse. Instead of only getting drunk and stealing a banner, you could also have gone on to wake up next to some chick sleeping on your arm who made ya wanna chew it off cuz you were afraid to wake her...oh, wait...you DID have a good time, didn't you?? 

(When you gonna fix those doors???)

Many thanks to the SoWo staff for a great time!!!


----------



## Heyitsme2003 (Apr 23, 2012)

heres my issue, YES stealing a banner is wrong, YES recieving stolen property is wrong...but then its brought up about ****ing around with someones car? come on guys really? after my big bad banner issue i was actually concerned someone was going to do something to my boyfriends car at sowo.. luckly nobody did, but that shouldn't have even been a thought in my head going to sowo this year. stealing is wrong, recieving stolen property is wrong, messing with someones car is wrong too. thats not how adults solve a issue. :beer: to those who returned their banner..:thumbdown: to those who still have them..its a free show and the guys/gals who run it put in a lot of effort so everyone is happy. 

:screwy: can't we all just get along?


----------



## Righteous Bucks (May 9, 2011)

Heyitsme2003 said:


> heres my issue, YES stealing a banner is wrong, YES recieving stolen property is wrong...but then its brought up about ****ing around with someones car? come on guys really? after my big bad banner issue i was actually concerned someone was going to do something to my boyfriends car at sowo.. luckly nobody did, but that shouldn't have even been a thought in my head going to sowo this year. stealing is wrong, recieving stolen property is wrong, messing with someones car is wrong too. thats not how adults solve a issue. :beer: to those who returned their banner..:thumbdown: to those who still have them..its a free show and the guys/gals who run it put in a lot of effort so everyone is happy.
> 
> :screwy: can't we all just get along?


You couldn't have said it all better. the sad thing is, American society has gone in the crapper over the past 20 years. every year it seems like people justify immoral behavior a tad more. in this case "they were gonna take the banners down anyways" ; "they weren't going to reuse them"; all these dumb justifications for taking something that doesn't belong to them.

in this case, peer pressure and a little investigation worked. people are really dumb now a days -

they think the internet is a private place or that nobody is watching -- "let's post pictures of stuff i stole! everyone will be impressed!"

Facebook, twitter, instagram, etc. are just big catalogs of personal information for EVERYONE with a computer to troll for information.

or like the big catchphrase in the media now "a treasure trove". LOL

"hey look, i stole the mona lisa!"


----------



## Millennium Falcon (Jan 29, 2004)

BURN HIM!


Haha this has made me smile, thank you.


----------



## Ilala819 (Aug 2, 2011)

I think this was them....no?


----------



## zwerkdub (Nov 24, 2008)

En route to fedex to ship the banner back to Alabama as we speak 


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

zwerkdub said:


> En route to fedex to ship the banner back to Alabama as we speak 



:beer:


----------



## vr6vdub97 (Sep 27, 2004)

We need a running count of how many are still missing and contact Dog the Bounty Hunter to find the rest.


----------



## AnAgentOrange (Jul 14, 2011)

vr6vdub97 said:


> We need a running count of how many are still missing and contact Dog the Bounty Hunter to find the rest.


Isn't his show being cancelled? Would make a great final episode. "Attack of the skinny jean bandits" :laugh:


----------



## 1SlowA4 (Jul 23, 2009)

anthegreat1 said:


> shoutout to the idiot in the blue s4 that tried to do donuts in the field Sunday


i know this idiot. hes a good guy that got caught up in the moment/


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

1SlowA4 said:


> i know this idiot. hes a good guy that got caught up in the moment/


he has a lot of moments :laugh:


----------



## Heyitsme2003 (Apr 23, 2012)

AnAgentOrange said:


> Isn't his show being cancelled? Would make a great final episode. "Attack of the skinny jean bandits" :laugh:


negative. they already put out the dates for next year (17th, 18th, 19th). :thumbup:


----------



## capthowdy_1968 (Jan 9, 2001)

Dog the Bounty hunter is being cancelled.:what:


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

Heyitsme2003 said:


> negative. they already put out the dates for next year (17th, 18th, 19th). :thumbup:


I think they were referring to the tv show "dog the bounty hunter" :thumbup:


----------



## vr6vdub97 (Sep 27, 2004)

AnAgentOrange said:


> Isn't his show being cancelled? Would make a great final episode. "Attack of the skinny jean bandits" :laugh:


Hipsters gone wild - Now with extra tasers


----------



## asstap94 (Dec 8, 2011)

bwalzywolfsburg said:


> They don't look ripped to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:beer: for the win HAHAHA:thumbup:


----------



## DownhillA4 (Apr 18, 2008)

eR32ic said:


> I just really want my named cleared and Tyler and josh. We had nothing to do with it. I ****ed up by trying to defend my other friends and it made me look even worse than them. This is just getting to the point where I am honestly worried someone is going to come to my house and try to harm me and my family.


 Ah well then you can thank your "friends" for you having to worry about personal damages to your car. I hate people who steal, I hate the new youth in the Euro world. 

Ian_K, I like what you said in post 131.. I did the exact same thing. We should hangout at these show's.


----------



## VR6VR6 (Oct 11, 2008)

I got one of the banners back. Zach (guy with the awesome mk2) is a good person. He even repaired the banner by sewing back up where it was cut and installing new grommets. He packaged it with care and insured it for its full value. 

Still waiting on the other 2 from 71camaro but I'm sure they'll get here soon. 

Thanks Zach.


----------



## AnAgentOrange (Jul 14, 2011)

VR6VR6 said:


> I got one of the banners back. Zach (guy with the awesome mk2) is a good person. He even repaired the banner by sewing back up where it was cut and installing new grommets. He packaged it with care and insured it for its full value.
> 
> Still waiting on the other 2 from 71camaro but I'm sure they'll get here soon.
> 
> Thanks Zach.


 Nice work Zach! :thumbup:


----------

